# What?



## BertMor (May 29, 2011)

What no posts and pics from the ECG....Warren how's the brisket and chicken?


----------



## UnConundrum (May 29, 2011)

Hi Bert. I think everything turned out pretty well, but that's up to others to judge. Unfortunately, I didn't have time to take pictures, but a buddy of mine did. He said he'd get them to me today or tomorrow. I'll post when they get here.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 29, 2011)

I brought my camera but didn't take any as I saw quite a few others taking a bunch. I am sure they will turn up.

And Warren's food was great!


----------



## BertMor (May 29, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> Hi Bert. I think everything turned out pretty well, but that's up to others to judge. Unfortunately, I didn't have time to take pictures, but a buddy of mine did. He said he'd get them to me today or tomorrow. I'll post when they get here.


 
Thanks Warren. I'm sure it was outstanding. It's just in the past we got hour by hour blows (posts).


----------



## RRLOVER (May 30, 2011)

Was this years ECG a "Vegas theme"......No pics and nobodys talking:lol2:


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2011)

Sorry cannot say....:biggrin:


----------



## WildBoar (May 31, 2011)

My wife made me leave when the strippers all started kissing each other. That was disappointing, as she let it slide when they were giving all the guys lap dances hmy:


----------



## JBroida (May 31, 2011)

i'm making an album right now as we speak


----------

